# Stupid because they believe in religion, or religious because they are stupid?



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Now, before certain people throw their arms up in the air and start crying for my head (though some would _never_ do that), and before the mods reach for their "ban buttons", this thread is dedicated towards people who are atheists. We have to remember (and it seems like most people fail to do so) that thread topics do not necessarily reflect the views of the threadstarter.

It may be neither in your opinion. We want to avoid Sid Jame's magical false dichotomy after all.

So, what'djya think?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Please refer to my thread called a Reason for Debate, and post your core reasons for having these particular threads. If you do, we can discuss that specifically on that thread. Because I really want to know.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Does the first option necessitate that believing in a religion actively reduces your intelligence?


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Again, Cnote:


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Please refer to my thread called a Reason for Debate, and post your core reasons for having these particular threads. If you do, we can discuss that specifically on that thread. Because I really want to know.


What's the point of social sciences?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Please refer to my thread called a Reason for Debate, and post your core reasons for having these particular threads. If you do, we can discuss that specifically on that thread. Because I really want to know.


What's the point in talking about anything?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Please refer to my thread called a Reason for Debate, and post your core reasons for having these particular threads. If you do, we can discuss that specifically on that thread. Because I really want to know.


What's the point of living?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Does the first option necessitate that believing in a religion actively reduces your intelligence?


Yes, a "cause and effect" type of deal. Religion actively makes one stupid, or keeps one ignorant. Whichever way you want to look at it. It may not be the actual act making you stupid, but keeping you from growing in intellect.

NOTE: I do not necessarily hold this belief


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I believe it's a feedback loop, where an initial threshold of stupidity must be met to initiate belief, after which a downwards spiral is entered leading ever closer to clinical retardation.

NOTE: I do not necessarily believe what I believe.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Seriously dying over here. I enjoy the hyperbole in the post. I was on the phone earlier and read your "Moody Troll Syndrome" post and couldn't stop laughing.


I actually would like serious discussion on this :lol: but also, not.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Besides various deeply rooted cultural reasons, I think it's the obvious alternative to mindless consumerism/hedonism, the "other" guiding principle that's popular with the masses. Outside intellectual circles, it's almost like you have to align yourself with the one you mind the least in order to save yourself a lot of dialogue. 

Moreover, a healthy ego doesn't fare well conceptualizing its own mortality. Like Sartre said, without something transcendental in life there is only nihilism, end of story. Even if there are some "enlightened" individuals who can live with dignity without the assurance of afterlife or some sort of fixed "purpose", that's not how most people's brains work.

I think it's a bad conclusion good people can arrive at. Atheists who associate it with stupidity need to look up the Dunning–Kruger effect. (Not directed at OP, the thread title seems tongue in cheek.)

P.S. im high

P.P.S. just kidding, str8 edge 4 lyef yo


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Cnote11 said:


> *Stupid because they believe in religion, or religious because they are stupid?* Now, before certain people throw their arms up in the air and start crying for my head (though some would _never_ do that), and before the mods reach for their "ban buttons", this thread is dedicated towards people who are atheists.


Too late.

Insulting every person of faith, openly, is not LESS of an insult by trying to impose prior restraint by saying "stay away, you stupid religious people... this thread is for atheists only."

This thread is closed.


----------

